# Shearing a show goat early



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone shears their boer goats a long time in advance of the show. My boys show in 4H and we always shear them the last week before the show. Would it be a problem to keep them sheared during the hot months? I thought it may keep them cooler.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may have to touch them up before show but shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I was kind of wondering if the hair was protecting them anyway and if shearing then would give them less protection.


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Some what new to this myself. This is our 3rd year showing market goats, so I am still going up the learning curve, but I keep my goats sheared in the summer. Controls lice, keeps them cool, gets them used to being sheared and from what I have gathered, they will put on weight as a result.

Live in Boerne, but moved here from Weatherford btw. Peaster actually.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

SLIMBOB, are you in 4H? My boys are in Peaster 4H.


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes 4H. My boy is in 5th grade. We lived out near the Adel church until 2006 when we moved to Boerne. Lot's of friends in that area. We have been showing goats 3 years now. Very competitive area with the goats, but we both love it. Do some of the 4H shooting sports as well.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We are in shooting sports too. We have a meeting today at 2. New member orientation at 1 in poolville.


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

My best friend lives in Poolville, on Advance Rd. Love that area. Of course, where I'm at now is a little spot of heaven.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How cool that you both are in the same area 

When do you show the wethers? I think it can go both ways. If they go outside, or you have flies, that can lead to problems with sunburn and fliy bites. I think generally, it's a good idea to keep some hair on them to protect their skin so they don't get any sort of skin issues.
I don't know how it is down your way as I am up in KY, but flies are horrible this year, and several people got stopped at the check in/health inspection at our state fair due to fly bites or suspecting looking sores and placed in quarantine. 

During the summer we don't let their hair get too long, but just long enough it protects them.


----------



## SLIMBOB (Aug 26, 2016)

Flies, not so much an issue here. Sunburn can certainly be though. I put a skin conditioner with UV block on them once I shear. My pen is pretty well shaded as well. We start showing jackpots in August, all the way to January when our county show is, so shearing starts in August for us. I will say again that I am still learning about goats and I have more questions than answers at this point. I appreciate you adding that thought to the conversation. Definitely things to consider.


----------

